
The startups building ‘dark kitchens’ for Uber Eats and Deliveroo - pixelcort
https://www.ft.com/content/a66619b0-77e4-11e9-be7d-6d846537acab
======
chewz
> “A hundred and fifty years ago, most people made their own clothes,” said Mr
> van Dijk. “I'm fairly convinced that 20 years from now, we will mostly not
> make our own food.”

Don't touch my food.

